# Mister Rogers Neighborhood



## Silver Tiger (May 15, 2015)

Hello my friends, I'm sure many of you have gotten in to model trains because of this show, I have a few questions. Train scales are very hard to understand and I'm not really sure what to ask. but I have a few Trolleys that I have created and I need to find out what kind of wheels I need to buy, the first trolley I made was only an inch and a few points so I'm sure there isn't a scale for that, but the next will be 5 inches, and then after that 11, so any help would be appreciated. I'm sorry I couldn't find what I was looking about the search, but I am horrible at searching through computer text, thank you for your help!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

He never did anything for me,I never really watched him.

How about a scale calculator to convert?

http://webpages.charter.net/sinkwich/sdventure/html/sd_scalecalc2.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Second look that won't help much.
I am looking for another.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about a scale conversion chart?

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/conversions.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Or relax and bring back some memories?

Mister Rogers' Neighborhood Be Yourself Full Episode


----------



## Silver Tiger (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and the episode lol, but that chart is hard to understand lol


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

The 5" could be HO scale or possibly O scale, depending on how it's built? As for the 11" baby, that may just be G scale by the sounds of it. The scale really is determined by the width of the rails it runs on however, that's not always the case for HO because ON30 also runs on HO track but the unit is larger than actual HO scale. I hope that helped???

Good luck,
Bo.

P.S. Post some pics if you can!


----------



## Silver Tiger (May 15, 2015)

A picture of the trolley prototype. about the exact size you see it here


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Scale and gauge are not necessarily related. 

As pointed out HO and On30 run on track with the same gauge but they are two different scales.

Scale is easy as it is simply the ratio of the dimensions of the prototype to dimensions of the model.

The ratio for HO scale is 1:87 (actually 1:87.1).

So some part of a real world object, say a building, that measured 87" would measure 1" on a HO scale model.

This may help the OP:

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/scales


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Silver Tiger said:


> A picture of the trolley prototype. about the exact size you see it here


The photo doesn't really show size unless you have it next to something in the photo for sizing? An example, my pc is hooked up to my 40" widescreen & that photo is about 8" long on my screen, lol.

fcwilt is correct, I always get those confused when it comes to gauge & scale. The gauge typically means the width between the rails while the scale is measured in comparison to the real thing. Since HO is 1/87 scale, it means it's 87x smaller than the original locomotive, car, building, etc... just as fcwilt stated. Since you made the trolley yourself, did you also make your own track? If so, there's no way of knowing the scale if it wasn't copied from O gauge, HO gauge, N gauge, Z gauge, etc. It's kind of funny because some guys will say O gauge while some will say O scale. In the model railroading hobby just about everyone who's being doing it for a while knows what someone means if they say O gauge or O scale. There is technically a difference while they're actually the same... if that makes sense, lol?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

What the OP could do would be to measure the depth of the seat on the trolley model.

From that you should be able to come up with some idea of the scale of the model.


----------



## Silver Tiger (May 15, 2015)

this is the exact measurements of that trolley ( IN: 0.643 w x 0.767 d x 1.887 h )


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Silver Tiger said:


> this is the exact measurements of that trolley ( IN: 0.643 w x 0.767 d x 1.887 h )


It would be my guess with those numbers you're probably looking at N gauge, or N scale. That's really an amazing looking trolley if you built that from scratch. I would say you have the talent of a master model builder my friend. I hope I've been helpful?

All the best,
Bo.


----------



## Silver Tiger (May 15, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words , I did build it from scratch however I had help from the computer, it's a 3d printed object  now as I go to look for n scale wheels I wonder if I could ever have it motorized? lol


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Silver Tiger said:


> Thank you for your kind words , I did build it from scratch however I had help from the computer, it's a 3d printed object  now as I go to look for n scale wheels I wonder if I could ever have it motorized? lol


A suggestion you may wish to consider? BLI makes an N scale Trackmobile that you might be able to removed the Trackmobile body off the chassis & set your trolley right on the chassis? Now, it's around $75 the last time I check but, if it doesn't work I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding a buyer on here for the Trackmobile.

BLI = Broadway Limited Imports.


----------



## Silver Tiger (May 15, 2015)

cool I'll definitely check in to it!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are some pics of HO streetcars.

I have one of the old style car in the middle.

https://www.google.com/search?q=HO+...yQS8wICwDw&ved=0CGEQ7Ak&biw=640&bih=457&dpr=2

My car measures 5 1/2 inches, which equals 41 1/2 HO feet approx.

Don


----------



## Silver Tiger (May 15, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on in awhile, Trolley turned out well...







It ended up being N scale, Thank you guys for all your help!!!! 

But I need your help again! lol I've got a bigger trolley now almost 12 inches long...and about 3 inches wide 3 and a half maybe but that's stretching it...no pun intended  lol so what I'm looking for is a cheep way to get this guy moving, so I'm asking what "trucks" do I need to buy...I'm pretty sure this guy is G-Scale and I want him to be able to move around on a track...so please if you can help me out! and thank you in advance!!!!


----------

